# I have a few questions regarding appearance mods. (plastidip, debadging, fog lights,



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Plastidip is removeable, it's like spray on plastic and can be taken off at any time
Badges can be reapplied with double sided tape
Neither will void your lease or warranty, in fact you don't even have to reapply the badges when you hand the car back in

Fog light install is pretty easy, but removing the front fascia seems to be the easiest way, so if that's not something you're comfortable with, have a dealer do it
The RS/ECO rear lip can be bought on ebay - I wish a vendor would sell them but they don't yet... it's applied via double sided tape. I believe most of them that I saw were only primed, and then you have to get it painted - but I'm sure you can find pre-painted ones


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

THank you! anybody else that can help with my other questions


----------

